# From Florida, with... Lizard?



## H_Ercule_S (Aug 2, 2015)

I work in a garden center of a well known company. We get shipments of exotic plants from all over the world sometimes, mostly just from within the US though. We got a shipment of palm saplings and a leafy shrub from Florida on Thursday (today is Saturday) and when I was stocking them I removed a palm from the box and about half a dozen lizards started jumping from it. They are just under 2 inches including tails, however just the bodies are barely 3/4 inch. When it happened I didn't even have time to catch them, let alone snap a pic. Tonight was a different story though, this little guy got washed off a tray of ogre ears when I watered them, I felt so bad splashing him with cold water I put him in a gum container and held it in my armpit for a few minutes for warmth. I went and grabbed a deli cup from... The deli... And here's a pic. I am trying to figure out what it is to see if it needs a wet or dry habitat. For now he gets packed peat moss and 20 minutes an hour on the scent wax melter in the bathroom, and fruit flies in the morning. I'm working on getting the wax melter to keep the cup a steady temp til we get our religiosa's bred and the males out of our spare terrariums. Any guesses would be appreciated!


----------



## Alikaren (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! That definitely looks like Anolis sangrei. Here's a caresheet: http://www.reptilesncritters.com/care-guide-brown-anole.php


----------



## LAME (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome and awesome find!  

I've considered getting a reptile myself .


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 3, 2015)

Lol those little guys are a plague over in Florida. Sometimes they like to sleep in the hose so it is always amusing to go water some plants and have a lizard shoot out the end a few seconds after turning the water on.


----------



## sally (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 4, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Lol those little guys are a plague over in Florida. Sometimes they like to sleep in the hose so it is always amusing to go water some plants and have a lizard shoot out the end a few seconds after turning the water on.


Good thing the hose didn't have a nozzle on it then


----------



## H_Ercule_S (Aug 5, 2015)

Scorch's private deli cup  . Finding new poop every day after feeding time so she's definitely eating.


----------



## Alikaren (Aug 8, 2015)

You're not going to provide a decently-sized enclosure?


----------



## spawn (Aug 8, 2015)

It's a brown or Bahaman Anole. They climb trees. You should give it a bigger enclosure. That cup isn't even big enough for its feeders lol.


----------



## H_Ercule_S (Aug 9, 2015)

Yesterday I had had a spare half-gallon terrarium from a post-bred male mantis religiosa that successfully spent a night of captivity with a female and was released that morning, it ...was... set up for Scorch. I brought home a heat lamp and humidity gauge after warming the tank during work and was happy to find some fruit flies on last week's plums, I watched her eat 2 as I set up the terrariums final touches. I got the strip in and plugged in the lamp, opened Scorch's cup and she immediately did about 3 laps around the cup before I even tried to get her in the terrarium and had what looked to me like a seizure. I scooped up the dirt under her with a table spoon and set it in the terrarium but unfortunately she still hadn't moved from where I set her the night before this morning. I think the heat may have not matched the humidity to create a tropical environment in the cup. I also think her trip from Florida to Oregon as a hatchling was too much for her to take and added this sad and undeserved premature death. I also admit that I have never kept any reptiles before however I don't see what I could have done wrong other than a jump-scare by opening her lid. She now rests next to my wife's first religiosa who died from a mis molt early this morning coming into L5. Today did not have a happy ending for us  .


----------

